
Tech News: The world's first LTE capable smart watch 'LG Watch' - ravinadha
http://www.techdiginews.com/2015/02/the-worlds-first-lte-capable-smart.html#.VO6pNEiqJs0.hackernews
======
DiabloD3
Yet it is still not IPX8 rated. Why are manufacturers making watches that
cannot survive the day to day normal use any other good watch can?

